# new dash pad finished...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally got around to stretching the new pad with the gauge cluster...just have to drill hole for temp sending probe and route it.














































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks nice!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very good job... I like :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Shane....have the body almost ready to lay high build down (smooth to the hand), major respect for what you do, the straightest looking car is far from it when that long block starts showing you the low spots. still have trunk and hood to iron out, hope to spray color in April.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

drilled, cleaned and ready to wire up...




























1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

